# Hunting > Hunting >  New to hunting

## RODSTA

hey guys im new here just going through the process of getting my licence (am just waiting on the AO to come look at my safe)
is there anyone in the waikato around the morrinsville area that is willing to take me out at some stage and teach me a thing or 2 as im keen as to learn as much as i can.
and i have herd some rumors that there is a small herd of reds just up the road from me

----------


## Toby

Welcome to the forum RODSTA

----------


## RODSTA

thanks ... i was not expecting a reply so fast

----------


## Toby

It's safe to say I almost live on here

----------


## RODSTA

fair enough, i have been coming on for the last week and just reading heaps of different stuff  and finally thought i better sign up haha

----------


## Spook

I cant take you for a hunt, as I am an ol'fart now, but I can stand at my back door and wave my arms and point you in the general direction. I will check to see if your ears are painted on though as God told me "I have only given you so much breath, so don't go wasting it".

----------


## Rushy

> I cant take you for a hunt, as I am an ol'fart now, but I can stand at my back door and wave my arms and point you in the general direction. I will check to see if your ears are painted on though as God told me "I have only given you so much breath, so don't go wasting it".


You are not old at all Spook and you are  still riding horses which tells me you are still capable of hunting.  Welcome to the forum RODSTA, my missus buggers off to Europe for a month tomorrow so I will be due some serious hunting catch up time from the middle of November.  I would be happy for you to tag along on one.

----------


## RODSTA

ohh yea sounds good where do you normally go hunting ill have to work it around my weekends off as im a dairy farmer and i only get every 3rd weekend off

----------


## Rushy

I would take you down through Murupara and up the back of Minginui.

----------


## geezejonesy

we all have commitments in life  :ORLY: 

  being a dairy farmer  i know long hrs no wknds off  for mths on end but being outdoors is a joy in itself but then on the flipside with a little fwd planning long wknds off or mid wk time off is often more acceptable and easier for us farmers

----------


## RODSTA

sounds good to me i have been down to waikaremoana  before with a mate but we didn't see anything  sadly such a beautiful place to go tho and the best part was no cellphone reception so the wife couldn't annoy me on the boys weekend

----------


## TimeRider

Welcome, RODSTA.

----------


## WhistlingWings

Welcome Rodsta. 
A forum trip to Clements Mill Road could be a go one day. Some relaxed hunting, bbq and a few beers at night to meet and greet a few of the guys/girls would be good one day I reckon.

----------


## BushHunter

Welcome Rodsta, If you like one weekend you could come with me on a walk, I go into the kaimai's, I havn't shot a deer yet but am gaining more experience each time I go into the bush.

----------


## Scouser

Welcome to the forum Rodsta, looks like your on your way already!!!!!!

----------


## RODSTA

> Welcome Rodsta, If you like one weekend you could come with me on a walk, I go into the kaimai's, I havn't shot a deer yet but am gaining more experience each time I go into the bush.


yea im keen as where abouts in the mighty waikato are you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## RODSTA

yay just got a phone call from the AO he will b here to have a look at my safes tomorrow night and to interview me and the wife (have already warned her about the do i beat her question) then ill b off to raid my uncles gun safes because he never has time to use them so i might as well go grab then and full my safe straight away,
what is everyone's view on a 7mm08 compared to a 308, i have shot my mates 270 a few time and loved how flat it traveled the 7mm08 is like that if im correct ?

----------


## Toby

.308 but I'm biased

----------


## Sniper

This could turn into a whole new thread!
Im looking at getting a 7mm08 when I can afford. Both are sweet though.

----------


## RODSTA

is a Remington 700 a good gun they are cheap in price but the dont like cheaply made would it b a good first centerfire or should i grab a old 303 and go for it

----------


## Rushy

> is a Remington 700 a good gun they are cheap in price but the dont like cheaply made would it b a good first centerfire or should i grab a old 303 and go for it


They are a good rifle RODSTA.  I have one in.270

----------


## falconhell

welcome
 :Thumbsup: 
oh and 308

----------


## RODSTA

i have seen them on trade me for about 650 and that includes a 3-9x40 scope

----------


## Sniper

The Model783 isn't priced too bad either.
Scope is where the real $$ starts to get up there.

----------


## RODSTA

thanks =] what out of the 308 and the 7mm08 has better accuracy at a distance of say 2-300m

----------


## jhunt

lol did you love how flat it travelled? could you notice that could you

----------


## RODSTA

yip at 200m it was spot on compared to the 303  we were shooting aswell

----------


## veitnamcam

> thanks =] what out of the 308 and the 7mm08 has better accuracy at a distance of say 2-300m


Nothing to do with the caliber all the rifle and shooter.

308 and 7mm08 are so close to the same thing it doesn't matter.

Buy a rifle you like in which ever cal.

----------


## Rushy

> Nothing to do with the caliber all the rifle and shooter.
> 
> 308 and 7mm08 are so close to the same thing it doesn't matter.
> 
> Buy a rifle you like in which ever cal.


That is very pragmatic advice VC.

----------


## BushHunter

> yea im keen as where abouts in the mighty waikato are you


pm'd.

----------


## RODSTA

I think what I need to do is find someone who has both and put a few rounds through and see what I feel more comfortable shooting 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spook

> I think what I need to do is find someone who has both and put a few rounds through and see what I feel more comfortable shooting 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


You need to buy one of each, get to like the 308 and sell the 7mm to me cheap  :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> You need to buy one of each, get to like the 308 and sell the 7mm to me cheap


That sounds like a fine plan Spook

----------


## RODSTA

But what happens if I like the 7mm08 better than the 308

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RichieRich

Then buy the 7mm08!
The 7mm08 is a necked down version of the 308, a little less umph to it but a little less recoil too.
I'll give you the same advice i told me mate.

Buy the brand of gun you really want, Tikka, Remy, Winchester, then worry about caliber.
If the caliber is between .243 and .308 and the shooter is capable and confident then it'll will knock any deer over...
The bigger the bullet (generally) the harder hitting it is and more likely to put the deer down but more meat will be damaged and visa versa with small calibers.

I took my mate to H&F and we fondled all the guns and he really liked the Winchester model 70 S/S.
I had my heart set on a Tikka T3 .270, i saved up and bought it and i love it.
Be aware that every rifle has its pros and cons and a so long as you can live with its cons you'll be fine

Hope this helps

RR

----------


## RODSTA

yea i was talking to a guy in a fish city in Hamilton a week or so ago and he said the 7mm08 is one of the most used calibers in the north island and me personally would not got smaller than a 270 as i want to kill the animal not possibly wound it,  fish city has a real nice 7mm08 in there tm but its over $2000 so might take a little while to save up for it here is
 the link REMINGTON MODEL 700 MOUNTAIN RIFLE | Trade Me

----------


## RichieRich

Calibers go through phases.
When the .270 came out it was the best thing since sliced bread so everyone went out to buy one and it became fashionable to have one. Then since everyone had one so it became unfashionable to have a .270. then the same thing happened with the 7mm08.
Some people scoff at the 7mm08 just like the .270 but they'll both take out deer when used right.

My 10c is figure out your budget and used half for you rifle and scope and the other half on gear. there's no point having the best rifle you can buy if your soaked through lost in the middle of the bush.
That Remy is nice but its like paying twice for a car cos its got mags and tints, sure it looks cool but that extra won't get you the deer

Better yet borrow your uncles rifle for a year or two. that gives you time to really work out what you want and save for it

p.s. more deer have been shot with .303 than all the other calibers put together.

RR

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Calibers go through phases.
> When the .270 came out it was the best thing since sliced bread so everyone went out to buy one and it became fashionable to have one. Then since everyone had one so it became unfashionable to have a .270. then the same thing happened with the 7mm08.
> 
> 
> Some people scoff at the 7mm08 just like the .270 but they'll both take out deer when used right.
> 
> My 10c is figure out your budget and used half for you rifle and scope and the other half on gear. there's no point having the best rifle you can buy if your soaked through lost in the middle of the bush.
> That Remy is nice but its like paying twice for a car cos its got mags and tints, sure it looks cool but that extra won't get you the deer
> 
> ...



Did you copy n paste that from like 10yrs ago ???

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## RichieRich

Too busy drink and chasing girls  :Psmiley:

----------


## RODSTA

yea i have a few bits in pieces like day bag, knife,jacket all i need is a gun compass/gps and a map  and ill get out there and have a look round

----------


## Rushy

> yea i have a few bits in pieces like day bag, knife,jacket all i need is a gun compass/gps and a map  and ill get out there and have a look round


RODSTA if you don't have a rifle by November we will go for a hunt with one of mine.

----------


## RODSTA

sweet as thanks @Rushy hows the last weekend in November look for you i will have the Friday Saturday and Sunday off

----------


## kiwi39

Welcome Rodsta ... exciting times await when you get your licence ... the journey begins. 

Dont be afraid of asking ANY question at all on here. You'll find people are really willing to help, and with the possible exception of the obvious question around which calibre, you wont find too much disagreement. 

Anyway, welcome.  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> sweet as thanks @Rushy hows the last weekend in November look for you i will have the Friday Saturday and Sunday off


If that is the 29th Nov to 1 Dec then we should be fine.  it is a long way off tho so you should send me a PM to remind me a couple of weeks before.  I am sure the will be some others on here that will join us.

----------


## RODSTA

> If that is the 29th Nov to 1 Dec then we should be fine.  it is a long way off tho so you should send me a PM to remind me a couple of weeks before.  I am sure the will be some others on here that will join us.


yip thats the weekend and you will just need to pm me a list of stuff you want me to bring =]

----------


## Rushy

> yip thats the weekend and you will just need to pm me a list of stuff you want me to bring =]


Will do closer to the day

----------


## RODSTA

what do you guys think of this?? i reckon its a great idea 
550lb Paracord Survival Band | Trade Me

----------


## 7mmsaum

> what do you guys think of this?? i reckon its a great idea 
> 550lb Paracord Survival Band | Trade Me



The idea is good but it's practicalities are limited, not enough rope length, also wearing will convince your mates of your gender confusion.

----------


## RODSTA

You  need to wear it could b clicked onto ur day bag or bumbag

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Just buy a ball of sturdy string and stick some in your day pack Roddy

----------


## Twoshotkill

I would be keen on that minginui mission rushy.... Those dates seem to work good for me.

Welcome Rodsta

List of things to bring....
1) Beer for me and rushy
2) beer for you
3)ice
4)chilly bin!
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## mucko

> I would take you down through Murupara and up the back of Minginui.


i would be keen on that rushy if it ties in with the end of ab

----------


## RODSTA

> i would be keen on that rushy if it ties in with the end of ab


ahh your a farmer aswell :p it will b the end of ab for me thats why i chose that weekend

----------


## RODSTA

> I would be keen on that minginui mission rushy.... Those dates seem to work good for me.
> 
> Welcome Rodsta
> 
> List of things to bring....
> 1) Beer for me and rushy
> 2) beer for you
> 3)ice
> 4)chilly bin!



 i dont drink beer very often i prefer jack daniels and coke  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> I would be keen on that minginui mission rushy.... Those dates seem to work good for me.
> 
> Welcome Rodsta
> 
> List of things to bring....
> 1) Beer for me and rushy
> 2) beer for you
> 3)ice
> 4)chilly bin!


You are welcome at my campfire anytime 2SK.  the list seems about right.

----------


## Rushy

> i would be keen on that rushy if it ties in with the end of ab


That is long over due Mucko.  looks like we have a happening coming together.  I reckon we should see if Gibo can get a leave pass.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> i would be keen on that rushy if it ties in with the end of ab


You already have 4 kids Mucko....... leave the poor lady alone !!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

> You are welcome at my campfire anytime 2SK.  the list seems about right.


Mint... count me in..... I will hunt up the road closer to the pines. Hopefully I will be allowed the dog in the bush by then!!

----------


## RODSTA

> Mint... count me in..... I will hunt up the road closer to the pines. Hopefully I will be allowed the dog in the bush by then!!


what kind of dog do you have 2SK

----------


## mucko

> But what happens if I like the 7mm08 better than the 308
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


your welcome to try my 243 sometime.

----------


## RODSTA

kewl as thanks for the offer @mucko

----------


## Twoshotkill

> what kind of dog do you have 2SK


Vizsla. He is in some intence training at the moment. Have been told not to take him bush again untill i have better controll. He had a lot of bad habbits when deer were close so im putting a stop to it so i can use him properly. Hopefully be sorted before xmas. If not he misses out!

----------


## Rushy

> Vizsla. He is in some intence training at the moment. Have been told not to take him bush again untill i have better controll. He had a lot of bad habbits when deer were close so im putting a stop to it so i can use him properly. Hopefully be sorted before xmas. If not he misses out!


Tere are Kiwi down there 2SK.  Will he be / has he been aversion trained?

----------


## mucko

> ahh your a farmer aswell :p it will b the end of ab for me thats why i chose that weekend


Yeah bro contract milker of 480 cows have got a awesome farm owner shame the area sucks

----------


## mucko

> If that is the 29th Nov to 1 Dec then we should be fine.  it is a long way off tho so you should send me a PM to remind me a couple of weeks before.  I am sure the will be some others on here that will join us.


i can make those dates work for me. ab should be almost done but my 2ic should be on to it by then leaving me time to bugger off bush.

----------


## RODSTA

IM 2ic on a 600 cow unit in tahuna mean as boss but the manager is a ass the second the owner leaves the farm 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> i can make those dates work for me. ab should be almost done but my 2ic should be on to it by then leaving me time to bugger off bush.


excellent Mucko.  This is coming together even if it is six weeks away

----------


## mucko

> excellent Mucko.  This is coming together even if it is six weeks away


I have missed to much hunting of late due to lack of funds or shit weather i am fucking going on this trip rain hail or shine.

----------


## mucko

> IM 2ic on a 600 cow unit in tahuna mean as boss but the manager is a ass the second the owner leaves the farm 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


must be the area your in. when i started farming in Te Aroha the manager i had was a real hopeless bitch by the end of my first season i was basicly running the farm while she got the credit, untill i started dropping her in it.

----------


## mucko

> excellent Mucko.  This is coming together even if it is six weeks away


i will bring a whiskey you may like.

----------


## Rushy

> I have missed to much hunting of late due to lack of funds or shit weather i am fucking going on this trip rain hail or shine.


Brilliant. At the moment we are four (you, me, 2SK and RODSTA).

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Tere are Kiwi down there 2SK.  Will he be / has he been aversion trained?


Yip . Done that a month ago. And he is now shit scared of kiwi and ducks and cows.  the blue duck was done at the same time as kiwis and the cow as because he got kicked by one the same day. Now i cant get him to evem go in the same paddock as them.

----------


## Rushy

> Yip . Done that a month ago.


Then you should bring him

----------


## Twoshotkill

Will see if he behaves over the next month ir so.

----------


## Rushy

Fair enough.

----------


## RODSTA

> must be the area your in. when i started farming in Te Aroha the manager i had was a real hopeless bitch by the end of my first season i was basicly running the farm while she got the credit, untill i started dropping her in it.


yea I have started doing that as well, this is my 2nd season here and the manager has not been in the shed for a full milking yet 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spook

> Then you should bring him


Well, that's the dishwashing taken care of...nothing like a good pot licker in camp.

----------


## Rushy

> Well, that's the dishwashing taken care of...nothing like a good pot licker in camp.


It is hard to find a good dish washer in the bush Spook. The guys are too buggered after a hard days hunting.

----------


## Spook

> It is hard to find a good dish washer in the bush Spook. The guys are too buggered after a hard days hunting.


You will never find one in the bush, but you can take one with you...so long as she never shows up in trip photos.

----------


## phillipgr

> The guys are too buggered after a hard days hunting.


Thats why young fullas are handy aye boss

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RODSTA

> Thats why young fullas are handy aye boss
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


I thought the young fullas r there to carry the animal out 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Thats why young fullas are handy aye boss
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Yep for sure Phillip.  You better add your name to the list then.

----------


## phillipgr

> Yep for sure Phillip.  You better add your name to the list then.


Yeah mate, I'm keen. I'll be all done with uni by then but will have to see how the work situation is. 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mucko

> Yeah mate, I'm keen. I'll be all done with uni by then but will have to see how the work situation is. 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


let me know if you need work mate i might be able to sort something for you. what date can you start from

----------


## Twoshotkill

Yea the missus would not be impressed if she found out!!!

----------


## BushHunter

Awesome I would be keen for that trip if that's all good ? Just got to wait and see how my fund's etc are by then.

----------


## Rushy

> let me know if you need work mate i might be able to sort something for you. what date can you start from


Get him putting the cups on Mucko. The young man needs to experience the shower

----------


## Spook

> It is hard to find a good dish washer in the bush Spook. The guys are too buggered after a hard days hunting.


I hate going on trips where everyone is buggered at the end of the day...reminds me of my days as a choir boy. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mucko

> Awesome I would be keen for that trip if that's all good ? Just got to wait and see how my fund's etc are by then.


you can get a ride with me that will save you some coin

----------


## BushHunter

> you can get a ride with me that will save you some coin


Cheer's Mucko  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> I hate going on trips where everyone is buggered at the end of the day...reminds me of my days as a choir boy.


Ha ha ha ha that has me cackling like a hen on eggs

----------


## RODSTA

Rushy would you have room in your car for me and what way do you go cause if you go the way I think you go you will go straight past my house IM just off sh 27

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy would you have room in your car for me and what way do you go cause if you go the way I think you go you will go straight past my house IM just off sh 27
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


Yep I can pick you up. I go straight past.

----------


## Twoshotkill

I would say Gibo  will be keen but he is away at the moment in tatrakina hunting. Lucky SOB

----------


## RODSTA

Kewl as won't upset the wife by taking the car haha 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> I would say Gibo  will be keen but he is away at the moment in tatrakina hunting. Lucky SOB


I was counting on Gibo being part of it.

----------


## mucko

> Yep I can pick you up. I go straight past.


i have a big arse tent if we need it 10-12 peps

----------


## Rushy

> i have a big arse tent if we need it 10-12 peps


And I can take my four man tent Mucko so we should be fine. The only problem (if there is one) will be that vehicles will need to be  parked tightly.

----------


## phillipgr

> let me know if you need work mate i might be able to sort something for you. what date can you start from


Yeah mate that would be awesome  :Thumbsup:  . I can work from the last week of november (25th). Right now I'm working Thursday and Sunday at the pie shop which cuts my time down a bit to come away and work for you but I'm gonna talk to the boss about dropping Thursday so that would leave me plenty of time to do other work. Not too busy at pieshop in peak summer so he'll probably be keen for me to cut back hours anyway.

----------


## phillipgr

Good thing about Minginui is that if there's a big group going there is plenty room for people to bugger off up or down the road and hunt somewhere else so all good.

----------


## Rushy

> Good thing about Minginui is that if there's a big group going there is plenty room for people to bugger off up or down the road and hunt somewhere else so all good.


Reckon we should get a big arsed hunk of rolled pork for the rotisserie Phillip.

----------


## mucko

> Reckon we should get a big arsed hunk of rolled pork for the rotisserie Phillip.


if things work out on this block i am hoping to trap pigs on i will bring some.

----------


## Rushy

> if things work out on this block i am hoping to trap pigs on i will bring some.


That sounds really good

----------


## phillipgr

We will dine like kings  :Thumbsup:

----------


## RODSTA

This trip sounds like it's going to be a good 1 and IM going to learn alot and hopefully bring something for the freezer 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> We will dine like kings


You always do in my camp Phillip.  Might be a bit of a challenge cooking for so many but I am up to it.  I could leave you young buggers to go hunting while I do all the prep and then just sneak down of the side of the camp for a look see.  I think that Scouser had his encounter with a young spiker not far from camp.

----------


## phillipgr

> You always do in my camp Phillip.  Might be a bit of a challenge cooking for so many but I am up to it.  I could leave you young buggers to go hunting while I do all the prep and then just sneak down of the side of the camp for a look see.  I think that Scouser had his encounter with a young spiker not far from camp.


Sounds good mate. I might even be able to come down early and set up a couple things, try my luck at having some minginui venison waiting for you guys  :Thumbsup:  

The spiker haggie and I got onto wasn't far in either.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

I may do a pre trip trip to take down a trailer full of firewood.

----------


## Barefoot

How did I miss this thread?
Rushy your firewood needs will be solved by trees you will have to cut down to make the new parking area for this hunt :Grin:

----------


## Twoshotkill

> I may do a pre trip trip to take down a trailer full of firewood.


I can take  a heap with me if needed Rushy.... unless you just  wanted another excuse to go bush??

----------


## RODSTA

Honestly I cant believe how much action my thread has had haha 
So happy that we r all gona get together and have a good weekend 
Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Twoshotkill

Maybe you should be promoted to "forum trip organiser"???

----------


## RODSTA

Sounds good to my 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

I was just talking to Mohawk660 on the phone and mentioned the trip to him.  He is off at the time and keen.

----------


## Spook

> I may do a pre trip trip to take down a trailer full of firewood.


If you want you can take a load of firewood from my place...save dragging it all the way from your place...it's only pine, but hey, it will be November...got a million ton of it in the back yard...and a new splitter...my shout.

----------


## Rushy

> If you want you can take a load of firewood from my place...save dragging it all the way from your place...it's only pine, but hey, it will be November...got a million ton of it in the back yard...and a new splitter...my shout.


Thanks Spook that is mighty generous of you but I have a lot of deadfall Eucalyptus that needs to be cleared up.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Oh shit... My better half's birthday on the Thursday..... clean forgot....  Better make it a good pressie or I wont get spoken to till xmas for going!

----------


## Rushy

> Oh shit... My better half's birthday on the Thursday..... clean forgot....  Better make it a good pressie or I wont get spoken to till xmas for going!


Best get the pink ribbon out

----------


## Twoshotkill

Yip might even splash out and get a bow as well!

do you recon this one will do????

----------


## Rushy

How romantic.  She will be chuffed about that

----------


## kiwijames

Find a rifle yet?
http://www.fishnhunt.co.nz/forum/YaB...78629746/14#14


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## RODSTA

> Find a rifle yet?
> FishnHunt - New Zealands Famous Hunting and Fishing Forum Since 1995 - Remington Model 7 S/S 7mm08
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


after spending all day looking at guns at gun shops im dead set on getting a 308  so now im trying to find a good rifle at a affordable price as i have a small budget atm due to having 2 kids haha.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Good choice!

----------


## RODSTA

yip now i just need to get 1  my family friend has offered me his 223 to use but i reckon its a bit small to use on reds whats your guys view ?

----------


## Toby

How confident are you with a rifle?

----------


## RODSTA

> How confident are you with a rifle?


im confident i have shot alot of 22s shotguns and my m8s  270 wh ydo you ask ?

----------


## Toby

If you are confident with it then a .223 will be fine try for neck shots. If your weren't confident then it'd be wiser to wait for the .308 and not wound something

----------


## RODSTA

> If you are confident with it then a .223 will be fine try for neck shots. If your weren't confident then it'd be wiser to wait for the .308 and not wound something


kewl as, i love how so many people are willing to help me out and pass on their knowledge, so it will be lower neck i will be needing to aim for?

----------


## Toby

Probably be the best as it doesn't move as much. There's a thread about it here somewhere Gibo started

here it is

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...lacement-9687/

----------


## Rushy

RODSTA I know you want to have your own rifle but don't sweat it if you haven't by the time this trip rolls around. I have one you can borrow.  Toby there is already a shit load of us planning to make this trip but you should find a way to get to Rotorua and we can pick you up on the way through.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Toby I may be able pick you up and drop you off to Opotiki or whakatane it that is easier for you.?? it will have to be Friday night and sunday evening as I cant get time off work.

----------


## RODSTA

> RODSTA I know you want to have your own rifle but don't sweat it if you haven't by the time this trip rolls around. I have one you can borrow.  Toby there is already a shit load of us planning to make this trip but you should find a way to get to Rotorua and we can pick you up on the way through.


thanks rushy =] what day are  we planing on going down ill b finished work at 5pm on the Thursday night, what days do you not have work ?

----------


## Rushy

> thanks rushy =] what day are  we planing on going down ill b finished work at 5pm on the Thursday night, what days do you not have work ?


RODSTA at the moment I am an unemployed bum so if that doesn't Chang then you and I could go down on the Thursday night and set up camp. Then depending on what time the others are going to arrive we can arrange to meet them and lead them in on the Friday.

----------


## Toby

You know what Rushy, I have jist finihed paying vet bills and my latest gun off so I'll have money to make it appen. Though I will have to see if I can getaway from work

----------


## Rushy

> You know what Rushy, I have jist finihed paying vet bills and my latest gun off so I'll have money to make it appen. Though I will have to see if I can getaway from work


You have plenty of time to put in the leave application Toby.  What work are you doing?

----------


## RODSTA

> RODSTA at the moment I am an unemployed bum so if that doesn't Chang then you and I could go down on the Thursday night and set up camp. Then depending on what time the others are going to arrive we can arrange to meet them and lead them in on the Friday.


sweet as sounds good to me  and toby just pull a sicky haha

----------


## Toby

> You have plenty of time to put in the leave application Toby.  What work are you doing?


Just one day a week at a cafe, on Sunday and then I work with dad when ever I feel like though I have never been paid helping out with that so I don't really care about not going.

----------


## mucko

> RODSTA at the moment I am an unemployed bum so if that doesn't Chang then you and I could go down on the Thursday night and set up camp. Then depending on what time the others are going to arrive we can arrange to meet them and lead them in on the Friday.


I could RV with you at Matamata.

----------


## Toby

I just checked bus tickets I could get to Rotorua by 5pm but there's no return on Sunday :\

----------


## RODSTA

so Thursday night spotlight walk is it haha

----------


## mucko

> I just checked bus tickets I could get to Rotorua by 5pm but there's no return on Sunday :\


you could crash at my place sunday night and bus from tk if you wanted. naked bus runs buses though here all the time

----------


## john m

Just back from a few days in North Queensland with the family.
My daughter got her first pig with 223 and 53gr TSX.

My son shot two with the 223 but both were runners so while he was chasing one his sister sorted the other.Another first.

The old bugger didnt miss out 30-30 170gr Rem core-lokt passed out the left shoulder on the bigger sow as it was moving away.

----------


## Toby

> you could crash at my place sunday night and bus from tk if you wanted. naked bus runs buses though here all the time


Sweet as, I will check out the naked bus schedules

----------


## Toby

> you could crash at my place sunday night and bus from tk if you wanted. naked bus runs buses though here all the time


How far is your place from Rotorua? It cost an extra $10 to get the Te Kuiti

----------


## mucko

> How far is your place from Rotorua? It cost an extra $10 to get the Te Kuiti


2 1/2 hours west via mangakino where you coming from

----------


## Toby

> 2 1/2 hours west via mangakino where you coming from


Naiper, The I would have to find a ride there. I'll see if I can find a bus from here to Te Kuiti

Can't get from Wairoa to There. Can get from Naiper to there but its gonna cost over $100 return. I might just skip this trip guys

----------


## mucko

> Naiper, The I would have to find a ride there. I'll see if I can find a bus from here to Te Kuiti
> 
> Can't get from Wairoa to There. Can get from Naiper to there but its gonna cost over $100 return. I might just skip this trip guys


maybe someone on here from rotorua could put you up for a night or two. would that be cheaper

----------


## Toby

> maybe someone on here from rotorua could put you up for a night or two. would that be cheaper


Would be but itll be right. Hopefully I will get my restricted and a car next year and can just drive up

----------


## Rushy

> I could RV with you at Matamata.


Yep that could work Mucko.  Are you able to get away on the Thursday night

----------


## Rushy

> so Thursday night spotlight walk is it haha


DoC land RODSTA so no spotlighting.

----------


## Rushy

> Just back from a few days in North Queensland with the family.
> My daughter got her first pig with 223 and 53gr TSX.
> Attachment 15398
> My son shot two with the 223 but both were runners so while he was chasing one his sister sorted the other.Another first.
> Attachment 15399Attachment 15400
> The old bugger didnt miss out 30-30 170gr Rem core-lokt passed out the left shoulder on the bigger sow as it was moving away.
> Attachment 15401


Well done John.

----------


## Rushy

> Naiper, The I would have to find a ride there. I'll see if I can find a bus from here to Te Kuiti
> 
> Can't get from Wairoa to There. Can get from Naiper to there but its gonna cost over $100 return. I might just skip this trip guys


Toby wouldn't it be better to take 2SK up on his offer?

----------


## RODSTA

> DoC land RODSTA so no spotlighting.


 yea i no i was just being cheeky

----------


## Toby

> Toby I may be able pick you up and drop you off to Opotiki or whakatane it that is easier for you.?? it will have to be Friday night and sunday evening as I cant get time off work.


Pick me up from Wairoa?

----------


## RODSTA

So how many of us are going at this stage 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> So how many of us are going at this stage 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


if I am correct then at this stage confirmed are you, me, 2SK, Mucko and BushHunter. Possibles are Phillip, Toby and Gibo.  I am relaxed as to numbers as this is a great way for us to get to know one another.

----------


## RODSTA

sweet sounds like it is going to be a good weekend.. i have already meet bushhunter as we went for a walk up the kaimais this avo

----------


## mucko

> Yep that could work Mucko.  Are you able to get away on the Thursday night


i am the boss now rushy as long as my wife says its ok i can do what ever i like

----------


## Rushy

> i am the boss now rushy as long as my wife says its ok i can do what ever i like


Ha ha ha ha I know that feeling. In my house I wear the trousers but my wife picks them out for me.  On another note you suggested meeting in Matamata but wouldn't it be shorter for you for us to meet on the south side of Rotorua?  I would have thought that you would cut across country through Mangakino and Tokoroa.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Pick me up from Wairoa?


Whakatane or opotiki ... Surely a buss heads to there from Wairoa?

----------


## Toby

> Whakatane or opotiki ... Surely a buss heads to there from Wairoa?


Righto. I'll hve a look tomorrow

----------


## Barefoot

> i am the boss now rushy as long as my wife says its ok i can do what ever i like


Milton singing "The Man Song" by Sean Morey - YouTube

----------


## Mohawk660

Hi Rushy, that camp ground you showed me might be a great place to have all the boys camp at, use that as the base. If theres room I'd be keen to catch up with Mucko and 4 shot kill ,opps I mean 2 shot kill.... And of course you Rushy..... and all the other retrobates..

----------


## Rushy

> Hi Rushy, that camp ground you showed me might be a great place to have all the boys camp at, use that as the base. If theres room I'd be keen to catch up with Mucko and 4 shot kill ,opps I mean 2 shot kill.... And of course you Rushy..... and all the other retrobates..


At this stage I reckon we will all fit on my road end Mohawk660 and that will put us right in amongst it.  You are as welcome as a drink to a thirsty man.

----------


## RODSTA

Is there going to be enough room for us all to go off hunting?

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mohawk660

I cant spell but we will be in the Ureweras, in the Whiranki Forest. The word Forest is a dead giveaway..... If we see each other in the bush someone is doing something wrong. And I for one would prefer not to see Mucko's ugly mug !

----------


## Rushy

> Is there going to be enough room for us all to go off hunting?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


Absolutely RODSTA we will not even see one another except for in the camp.  Get on Google Earth and have a look to the west of Minginui beyond Arohaki Lagoon. We will be in that area.

----------


## RODSTA

Sweet as I'll have a look when I get in from work .... What permit will I need 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Sweet as I'll have a look when I get in from work .... What permit will I need


Central North Island - Whrinaki

----------


## BushHunter

> Ha ha ha ha I know that feeling. In my house I wear the trousers but my wife picks them out for me.  On another note you suggested meeting in Matamata but wouldn't it be shorter for you for us to meet on the south side of Rotorua?  I would have thought that you would cut across country through Mangakino and Tokoroa.


I think he was heading these ways to pick me up ... Not sure unless he's got other business over here ? 
I've booked the Friday off work, But will play by ear for now. Just wondering are you able to drive a normal car up to the campsite Rushy or is it 4wd material only ?
Thanks.

----------


## Rushy

> I think he was heading these ways to pick me up ... Not sure unless he's got other business over here ? 
> I've booked the Friday off work, But will play by ear for now. Just wondering are you able to drive a normal car up to the campsite Rushy or is it 4wd material only ?
> Thanks.


If you like your car I wouldn't drive it up there but there is a place to park up not far from the end.

----------


## RODSTA

it looks like a sweet spot cant wait

----------


## Gibo

mmmmmmm tempting......

----------


## mucko

> I think he was heading these ways to pick me up ... Not sure unless he's got other business over here ? 
> I've booked the Friday off work, But will play by ear for now. Just wondering are you able to drive a normal car up to the campsite Rushy or is it 4wd material only ?
> Thanks.


Yeap that was the plan, its not that much further going that way. how bads the access rushy 4x4 with at tyres or are we talking muddies

----------


## Rushy

> mmmmmmm tempting......


Be there or be square Gibo

----------


## Rushy

> Yeap that was the plan, its not that much further going that way. how bads the access rushy 4x4 with at tyres or are we talking muddies


No mate you will get in on standard street tyres it is just the height above ground that is really needed.  I have never ever had a grip problem going in but have had to chainsaw my way in a few times over the years as there is often a fair bit of dead fall after a heavy snow.  Scouser was just in there a few weeks ago so I imagine the way in is clear.

----------


## mucko

Awesome Rushy looking forward to this trip.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Rushyy if there are too many wagons going then some can be left at the jail house for a small fee. Especialy the non 4x4. I have done it before.

----------


## Gibo

> Be there or be square Gibo


I will try to do both Rushy  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Rushyy if there are too many wagons going then some can be left at the jail house for a small fee. Especialy the non 4x4. I have done it before.


With a bit of planning that shouldn't be necessary but it is a good back up plan.

----------


## Rushy

> I will try to do both Rushy


Just the first one would be excellent.

----------


## Gibo

> Just the first one would be excellent.


Ha whats the dates again mate? Cant be arsed trolling back  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## RODSTA

29th November till 1St of December 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RODSTA

@Rushy should i start a new thread for this under upcoming events ? and please tell me there is no reception out there i dont want the wife nagging the shit out of me

----------


## Gibo

> @Rushy should i start a new thread for this under upcoming events ? and please tell me there is no reception out there i dont want the wife nagging the shit out of me


"the Minginui Meat fest"???? bwah ha ha

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy should i start a new thread for this under upcoming events ? and please tell me there is no reception out there i dont want the wife nagging the shit out of me


No cell phone reception RODSTA and no need to raise a new post.  Those of us that are committed to the trip know about it already.  You can write up a report into a new thread after the trip though.

----------


## RODSTA

Sweet as =)

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Doesn't matter if there is service or not you just say there isn't and turn your phone off :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Doesn't matter if there is service or not you just say there isn't and turn your phone off


Now there is a man who knows how to live life on the edge.

----------


## Gibo

> Now there is a man who knows how to live life on the edge.


Yeah sneaks out at 2am and back with 5 deer by the time his ladies awake.....real brave!  :Wink:

----------


## Twoshotkill

You should not have it on while hunting anyway. It will always ring at the worst possable time!

----------


## Rushy

> You should not have it on while hunting anyway. It will always ring at the worst possable time!


That bugger Murphy will make sure of that.

----------


## RODSTA

> Doesn't matter if there is service or not you just say there isn't and turn your phone off


Brilliant idea 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> 29th November till 1St of December 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


Right how long does it take to get to this place?
I will do my damdest to head down after work Friday.......Or is it best to leave at 3am Saturday?

----------


## Gibo

Can you PM me the road end or where you camp @Rushy so I can do some snooping around and get a travel time

----------


## Rushy

> Right how long does it take to get to this place?
> I will do my damdest to head down after work Friday.......Or is it best to leave at 3am Saturday?


Gibo it is about an hour and twenty past Rotorua down through Murupara over the hill toward Te Whaiti and turn right to Minginui.  We could drive out and meet you at the Mangamate Falls DoC camp at Minginui and lead you in from there.

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo it is about an hour and twenty past Rotorua down through Murupara over the hill toward Te Whaiti and turn right to Minginui.  We could drive out and meet you at the Mangamate Falls DoC camp at Minginui and lead you in from there.


Ok sounds good. I had a look and it says its 2:05 hours from me so be more like 1:45 hours.

I will book it in with the lady tonight.....I have some leverage as she has been out fishing all day today and did an all nighter out with the girls Saturday! I've got this!!!!

So incase I do pull this off, I think I'm best to just leave after work Friday and be there about 7. 

I have a small 1 man tent, will that be the business or whats the camp set up? Could zip our sleeping bags together Rushy?  :XD:

----------


## Rushy

Mate I am taking a four man tent and Mucko is going to bring a hua of a big 12 man tent so just bring a stretcher and a sleeping bag as the should be shit loads of room.

----------


## Gibo

> Mate I am taking a four man tent and Mucko is going to bring a hua of a big 12 man tent so just bring a stretcher and a sleeping bag as the should be shit loads of room.


FUCK!!!!! The Minginui Hilton it is!! Cool sounds like a plan and a half!

----------


## Twoshotkill

gibo im heading down Friday after work. it is faster to go thru Te teko. than vagas.

----------


## Twoshotkill

I can put the bed in the back for you. im gonna bivy bag it

----------


## Gibo

> gibo im heading down Friday after work. it is faster to go thru Te teko. than vagas.


Yeah man, il jump in with you and yeah matress in the truck would be mint. I have a leave pass so look the fuck out Minginui!!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

queen size too to you and Rushy can snuggle!!!

----------


## Gibo

> queen size too to you and Rushy can snuggle!!!


Mint  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Did you catch up with the man about your wagon?

----------


## RODSTA

are you brining something down for the organizer aka me haha

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah man, il jump in with you and yeah matress in the truck would be mint. I have a leave pass so look the fuck out Minginui!!!


Far King brilliant.  We have a right royal hunt in the happening.

----------


## Gibo

> are you brining something down for the organizer aka me haha


Yes I will provide you with a smile  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## RODSTA

IM happy with that I'll be even happier if I get something to bring home as it's my 3Rd wedding anniversary the day before we go haha 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Guys can I suggest that closer to the time we confirm numbers and then I do a big shop for all the food required and then we just divvy up the cost of it?  That way I could take charge of the cooking (we would eat like kings) and all you would need to bring food wise would be the snacking foods you want for out in the bush (and any booze for around the camp fire).

----------


## RODSTA

> Guys can I suggest that closer to the time we confirm numbers and then I do a big shop for all the food required and then we just divvy up the cost of it?  That way I could take charge of the cooking (we would eat like kings) and all you would need to bring food wise would be the snacking foods you want for out in the bush (and any booze for around the camp fire).


Sounds good to me

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Guys can I suggest that closer to the time we confirm numbers and then I do a big shop for all the food required and then we just divvy up the cost of it?  That way I could take charge of the cooking (we would eat like kings) and all you would need to bring food wise would be the snacking foods you want for out in the bush (and any booze for around the camp fire).


Now @RODSTA that is how you organise a hunting trip.....take notes me mate  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## RODSTA

> Now @RODSTA that is how you organise a hunting trip.....take notes me mate


Don't worrie I am taking notes the first 1 is make sure to bring Rushy he will keep us feed 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scouser

> No mate you will get in on standard street tyres it is just the height above ground that is really needed.  I have never ever had a grip problem going in but have had to chainsaw my way in a few times over the years as there is often a fair bit of dead fall after a heavy snow.  Scouser was just in there a few weeks ago so I imagine the way in is clear.


Hi guys, just discovered this thread as regards the planned trip, bummed i wont be able to make it though!!!!!

the track was 'clear as' on my last visit, did a shit load of 'overhead gardening' so it should be clear of small deadfall hanging overhead, took out a load of bush lawyer too that was at head height....

you should all be good to go, Rushy there was a full bag of your 'treated pine' still at camp when i left, it was too wet to have a campfire the weekend i was there.....that 'spiker' should still be about!!!!!!

good luck guys, i know you'll have a ball......

----------


## RODSTA

hey is there any1 who is coming on the hunt that has a spare pair of  Gaiters that i could please borrow while down there cause like a good woman i want to try them before i buy them

----------


## Rushy

Roddy I have a spare pair of Huntech knee length gaiters that I can bring if you remind me closer to the time.

----------


## RODSTA

Kewl thanks Rushy 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mohawk660

WHat are the dates for the trip ?

----------


## RODSTA

> WHat are the dates for the trip ?


28th of November to 1St if December 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

I have bagged up a fair bit of eucalyptus for the fire. It makes great embers for the rotisserie.

----------


## Gibo

> I have bagged up a fair bit of eucalyptus for the fire. It makes great embers for the rotisserie.


Choice one! I have posession of your spot so am researching the area  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## RODSTA

> Choice one! I have posession of your spot so am researching the area


Care to share those details with me via pm ?

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Care to share those details with me via pm ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


I would needs uncle Rushy's permission first but once I have that sure.

----------


## RODSTA

> I would needs uncle Rushy's permission first but once I have that sure.


Sweet as ....uncle Rushy may I please no to ?

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

> Choice one! I have posession of your spot so am researching the area


I can tell ya there are trees and hills and the odd flat bit and the odd deer, which people don't get when they go with Rushy  :Grin:

----------


## RODSTA

> I can tell ya there are trees and hills and the odd flat bit and the odd deer, which people don't get when they go with Rushy


i hope i get a deer thats what the wife is getting for a anniversary prezzy from me haha my prezzy from her is being aloud to go apparently

----------


## Gibo

> I can tell ya there are trees and hills and the odd flat bit and the odd deer, which people don't get when they go with Rushy


We'll see  :Psmiley:

----------


## RODSTA

> We'll see


we will find them aye gibo  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Barefoot

Gibo and Rodsta are going to break the curse  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Cough....cough!!!

----------


## Gibo

> we will find them aye gibo


You bet!

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo and Rodsta are going to break the curse


You bet!!

----------


## Gibo

> Cough....cough!!!


Ha ha you bet you too!!!

----------


## Barefoot

I'm assuming of course that no ones middle name is Jonah? And you haven't been taking pot shots at wandering albatross either?

----------


## RODSTA

> Gibo and Rodsta are going to break the curse


i have said it once and ill say it again its only illegal if we get caught  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Choice one! I have posession of your spot so am researching the area


Firewood has now been un bagged courtesy of the bloody Great Dane

----------


## Rushy

> I would needs uncle Rushy's permission first but once I have that sure.


No problem with that Gibo.  Did you get it from Phillip?

----------


## Rushy

> I can tell ya there are trees and hills and the odd flat bit and the odd deer, which people don't get when they go with Rushy


That is not entirely correct Barefoot.  There is no doubt that it is challenging but the challenge has been met with success on occasion.

----------


## Gibo

> No problem with that Gibo.  Did you get it from Phillip?


Yeah mate, thought it prudent to at least know where camp will be. 
Will send a rough map ( phil special) to Rodsta tomorrow.

Rodsta pm me your email dude  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Gibo... Bring your map to the pub on Thurs!.... I will show you where we will be heading for a walk

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo... Bring your map to the pub on Thurs!.... I will show you where we will be heading for a walk


I will bring my new gps, unless i get to h&f to get topo by then. Chur

----------


## Rushy

Here is the general area


Find the features 731 and 732 in the upper lefthand corner (NW corner) and then locate the right hand fork of the plateau in the middle between the two features.  That is where we will be camping.

----------


## Barefoot

And you see that spot left of there, if you hold your tongue just right? Yip? Good, STAY AWAY from there  :Psmiley: 
Actually its a good spot early spring, and mid autumn, its one of the old crossings for deer when they used to move from the forest back into the bush.

----------


## Rushy

> And you see that spot left of there, if you hold your tongue just right? Yip? Good, STAY AWAY from there 
> Actually its a good spot early spring, and mid autumn, its one of the old crossings for deer when they used to move from the forest back into the bush.


Bloody blabber mouth.  Ssshhh. I was going to send them all in circles tracking one another Barefoot. ha ha ha ha

----------


## Barefoot

Sorry.
Guys you REALLY want to head out and find the remains of the old Rangers hut then. Just follow the horse track that starts near track 87 (Rushy will point you in the right direction), make sure they take the left fork  . . .

There you go Rushy, you won't see him till Sunday arvo.

----------


## Boulderman

Hi RODSTA, like you, I am new to this caper. A word of warning: I have become obsessed with this hunting stuff, so beware, you may find 'life' tends to get in the way of hitting the hills!! Anyway, if you ever have cause to visit the Hawke's Bay, we could head out, I'm getting onto some good spots. I'm also going to be up at Waikaremoana a lot over summer, so let me know if you're intending to head that way. Lots of knowledge on this forum, by the looks, so have at it!!

----------


## RODSTA

> Hi RODSTA, like you, I am new to this caper. A word of warning: I have become obsessed with this hunting stuff, so beware, you may find 'life' tends to get in the way of hitting the hills!! Anyway, if you ever have cause to visit the Hawke's Bay, we could head out, I'm getting onto some good spots. I'm also going to be up at Waikaremoana a lot over summer, so let me know if you're intending to head that way. Lots of knowledge on this forum, by the looks, so have at it!!


yea man there is heaps of knowledge on this forum and ill let u no if i head down your way

----------


## Shaneo

If your keen on Kaimai hunting Rodsta give us a shout. I'm heading up for 3 days this weekend to tidy up a old camp site and will be up there most weekends till the roar

----------


## Spook

> If your keen on Kaimai hunting Rodsta give us a shout. I'm heading up for 3 days this weekend to tidy up a old camp site and will be up there most weekends till the roar


Now, this is the way to hunt the Kaimai's.

----------


## RODSTA

> If your keen on Kaimai hunting Rodsta give us a shout. I'm heading up for 3 days this weekend to tidy up a old camp site and will be up there most weekends till the roar


Sweet as man I'll let u no when IM free to tag along 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Shaneo

sweet bro pm'd you and we'll go from there

----------


## BushHunter

Due to financial and work related reason's I can not make this trip. Gutted. Sorry guy's have a good one !

----------


## Rushy

Bummer but thanks BH. Perhaps we should do a roll call.

I am still in

----------


## RODSTA

IM still in 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mucko

> Bummer but thanks BH. Perhaps we should do a roll call.
> 
> I am still in


me to

----------


## Rushy

> me to


Mucko do you still want to meet in Matamata now or should we hook up in Rotorua?

----------


## mucko

> Mucko do you still want to meet in Matamata now or should we hook up in Rotorua?


not to bloody sure mate i will say rotorua at this stage. and if anyone in the waikato is keen for a ride i can pick them up.

----------


## Twoshotkill

In (not arriving till Friday night)

----------


## Gibo

In (not arriving till Friday night)  :Yuush:

----------


## RODSTA

> In (not arriving till Friday night)


YAY  1 day of hunting for @Rushy and i before trouble turns up  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> YAY  1 day of hunting for @Rushy and i before trouble turns up


1 day of trouble before the hunters turn up ha ha

----------


## RODSTA

> 1 day of trouble before the hunters turn up ha ha


ohh yea we will see about that haha is tsk going to bring his dog im keen to c i in action

----------


## Gibo

> ohh yea we will see about that haha is tsk going to bring his dog im keen to c i in action


Yeah but thats a team in itself, they are in training mode. I fear the only titus action we will see is him eating Rushys tea  :Grin:

----------


## phillipgr

> In (not arriving till Friday night)





> In (not arriving till Friday night)


Nawwwww cute

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RODSTA

> Yeah but thats a team in itself, they are in training mode. I fear the only titus action we will see is him eating Rushys tea


So your not brining the peanut butter to smear on places it shouldn't be haha 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Nawwwww cute
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Cut and paste Phillip, efficiency refined  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> So your not brining the peanut butter to smear on places it shouldn't be haha 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


Ha Ha get out of here!

----------


## RODSTA

ohh am i giving away your trade secrets sorry about that  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> ohh am i giving away your trade secrets sorry about that


 :XD:

----------


## Nick.m

I could be keen if there's still space, but will have to confirm. I wont be able to come over until the Friday though as i am already in the hills Monday to Thursday that week.

----------


## Gibo

> I could be keen if there's still space, but will have to confirm. I wont be able to come over until the Friday though as i am already in the hills Monday to Thursday that week.


Get amongst it mate, heaps of room in Rodsta's bag!  :Psmiley:

----------


## RODSTA

> Get amongst it mate, heaps of room in Rodsta's bag!


cheeky bastard you'll keep

----------


## RODSTA

> I could be keen if there's still space, but will have to confirm. I wont be able to come over until the Friday though as i am already in the hills Monday to Thursday that week.


yea man the more the merrier it will be good to meet some people off here

----------


## Gibo

> cheeky bastard you'll keep


away from you  :Psmiley:

----------


## RODSTA

ill get you when you sleep .................

----------


## Gibo

> ill get you when you sleep .................


I dont sleep, i'll be halfway to spot X

----------


## RODSTA

u have to sleep at some stage

----------


## Rushy

> I could be keen if there's still space, but will have to confirm. I wont be able to come over until the Friday though as i am already in the hills Monday to Thursday that week.


She's a free country Nick so by all means.

----------


## RODSTA

so that makes 6 of us so far, is that guy you were telling me about when i came to your place still going to come rushy ?

----------


## Gibo

> u have to sleep at some stage


Only if I have been successful and gutted a new sleeping bag.

----------


## phillipgr

I'm still keen but have work on the Sunday. Is everyone going staying on for the Sunday? Petrol a bit steep if I'm just driving myself

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> I'm still keen but have work on the Sunday. Is everyone going staying on for the Sunday? Petrol a bit steep if I'm just driving myself
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Sickie!!!!!

----------


## phillipgr

I'm still keen but have work on the Sunday. Is everyone going staying on for the Sunday? Petrol a bit steep if I'm just driving myself

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> I'm still keen but have work on the Sunday. Is everyone going staying on for the Sunday? Petrol a bit steep if I'm just driving myself
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


We got it the first time ow! Pull a sickie or stay home and pull ya wang!  :Psmiley:  We are all coming back Sunday at leisure  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## RODSTA

I won't be wanting to leave unless I have 1 or 2 deer for the freezer and salami  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Twoshotkill

> ohh yea we will see about that haha is tsk going to bring his dog im keen to c i in action


Yes rodsta titus will be making an apearance. But while i am still training i need ti hunt alone so i have his full concentration.

----------


## RODSTA

> Yes rodsta titus will be making an apearance. But while i am still training i need ti hunt aloNE so i have his full concentration.


Sweet as  :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Yes rodsta titus will be making an apearance. But while i am still training i need ti hunt alone so i have his full concentration.


So who will hold Gibo's hand?

----------


## RODSTA

> So who will hold Gibo's hand?


Well IM picking he will have his rifle in 1 hand and his other hand in the hole in his pocket :p

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Well IM picking he will have his rifle in 1 hand and his other hand in the hole in his pocket :p
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


So the answer to my question then Roddy is "Don't know but some dick is bound to". Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Twoshotkill

I think Pointer may be making an appearance to hunt with gibo

----------


## Rushy

Ok team, I am happy (once I know the numbers attending) to buy all of the food necessary for breakfasts, lunches and dinners for this trip and to take the responsibility for cooking (note you will still need to bring your own snacking foods and booze if you are addicted to the demon drink).  The deal being that I divide the food bill by the total number of people and you all reimburse me for your share.

If you are up for this then send me a PM with the title Minginui so that I can do an accurate head count.  You will eat well.

----------


## RODSTA

> Ok team, I am happy (once I know the numbers attending) to buy all of the food necessary for breakfasts, lunches and dinners for this trip and to take the responsibility for cooking (note you will still need to bring your own snacking foods and booze if you are addicted to the demon drink).  The deal being that I divide the food bill by the total number of people and you all reimburse me for your share.
> 
> If you are up for this then send me a PM with the title Minginui so that I can do an accurate head count.  You will eat well.


will we be able to stop at a booz shop in rotorua on the way please

----------


## Rushy

> will we be able to stop at a booz shop in rotorua on the way please


Yep or Matamata. There is a young chick in the wholesale there that I flirt with every time I go through

----------


## RODSTA

> Yep or Matamata. There is a young chick in the wholesale there that I flirt with every time I go through


sweet sounds good to me  :Thumbsup:  is the guy u were telling me about still coming ?

----------


## Rushy

> sweet sounds good to me  is the guy u were telling me about still coming ?


Yep (says Rushy knowing he can't really remember who the fuck that was)

----------


## RODSTA

> Yep (says Rushy knowing he can't really remember who the fuck that was)


shit ur onto me already

----------


## phillipgr

> We got it the first time ow! Pull a sickie or stay home and pull ya wang!  We are all coming back Sunday at leisure


Technical difficulties gibo, I'll have a word with my piece of shit phone, tell him gibo says it ain't cutting it!! 

You wouldn't want me doing that around your pies would you??

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Technical difficulties gibo, I'll have a word with my piece of shit phone, tell him gibo says it ain't cutting it!! 
> 
> You wouldn't want me doing that around your pies would you??
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Mmm nah save the cream pies bro. It was like 10 minutes later, i thought you were giving me shit for my cut and paste call last night  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Wish I knew how to change the faces to gibo and Phill

----------


## phillipgr

> Mmm nah save the cream pies bro. It was like 10 minutes later, i thought you were giving me shit for my cut and paste call last night


Haha nah mate, new day, new shit to stir  :Thumbsup:  

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Shaneo

> Now, this is the way to hunt the Kaimai's.


Yea your noy wrong bro, we got a nice 2 yr old spiker on Friday night

----------


## RODSTA

> Yea your noy wrong bro, we got a nice 2 yr old spiker on Friday night


nice man

----------


## Maca49

Nice deer? Good hunting!

----------


## Rushy

Well done Shaneo. That'll keep you fed well this BBQ season.

----------


## Shaneo

> Well done Shaneo. That'll keep you fed well this BBQ season.


Sure will Rushy, but will still be back up there in a couple weeks

----------


## Rushy

> Sure will Rushy, but will still be back up there in a couple weeks


Good on ya man

----------


## RODSTA

right has any1 that is coming on the hunting trip  got a 7mm08 and or a 308 that i could put a few rounds thru on the last day ?

----------


## Gibo

> right has any1 that is coming on the hunting trip  got a 7mm08 and or a 308 that i could put a few rounds thru on the last day ?


TSK has a 308 mate. not sure what you will acheive by firing them? Felt recoil will be almost identical. You would be better off to go and try some on at the shop (fit,feel,price etc) then decide on a calibre. 
Either way you will have a sweet calibre for armed tramping and if deer are seen they will meet the same fate with either cal with a well placed shot.  :Grin:

----------


## RODSTA

> TSK has a 308 mate. not sure what you will acheive by firing them? Felt recoil will be almost identical. You would be better off to go and try some on at the shop (fit,feel,price etc) then decide on a calibre. 
> Either way you will have a sweet calibre for armed tramping and if deer are seen they will meet the same fate with either cal with a well placed shot.


i already know what gun im going for and what scope im putting on it i just cant decide between 308 and 7mm08 

im going to be getting a tikka t3 with a leupold vx1 3-9 x 40 lr   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> i already know what gun im going for and what scope im putting on it i just cant decide between 308 and 7mm08 
> 
> im going to be getting a tikka t3 with a leupold vx1 3-9 x 40 lr


Sweet as. Your 99% the way there. What in particular are you hoping to know or feel after firing the 2 cal's? Just curious as to what may convince you either way? 
If Phillip comes he has a 7 08 so you may have both there not that I think it matters imho

----------


## RODSTA

> Sweet as. Your 99% the way there. What in particular are you hoping to know or feel after firing the 2 cal's? Just curious as to what may convince you either way? 
> If Phillip comes he has a 7 08 so you may have both there not that I think it matters imho


 to be honest i dont know  haha i just cant decide what 1 i want so was kind of hoping it would help me choose

----------


## veitnamcam

While the two are essentially the same 308 is cooler if that helps :Grin:

----------


## RODSTA

> While the two are essentially the same 308 is cooler if that helps


haha i was waiting for someone to say that

----------


## Gibo

If I had that decision to make "I" would go for 308 too. Based on diametre = bigger hole  :Have A Nice Day:  
As your scope choice indicates it is obvious you dont expect to shoot past 3-400M so there is no extreame difference in either cal at that range. 

Mate this can go on forever and ever only you can decide so if firing the two helps then cool. 
I have said my bit on this hope you sort it out and get your rifle sorted before spring is out  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## RODSTA

yea i think im just gona go in and grab what ever one he has on the shelf haha  and im only going to start with the vx1 i will upgrade when i have the funds to

----------


## Gibo

> yea i think im just gona go in and grab what ever one he has on the shelf haha  and im only going to start with the vx1 i will upgrade when i have the funds to


Sweet as man. Sounds like a good plan..........if he has both in stock your fucked hahaha!  :Grin:

----------


## RODSTA

> Sweet as man. Sounds like a good plan..........if he has both in stock your fucked hahaha!


i know right ill just flip for it haha

----------


## Twoshotkill

go with 308. If you go hunting and run out or forget amo... Someone usualy has a 308 as well. I have done it before and borrowed amo off a stranger camped nearby.

----------


## RODSTA

has any1 that is coming on this hunting trip next weekend have a copy of red deer in new zealand  that i could please borrow or even have if you have a spear one

----------


## Rushy

Not me

----------


## Spook

> has any1 that is coming on this hunting trip next weekend have a copy of red deer in new zealand  that i could please borrow or even have if you have a spear one


I am not in on the trip, but you could borrow mine.

----------


## Rushy

There you go Roddy. Spook is just down the road from you.

----------


## RODSTA

> I am not in on the trip, but you could borrow mine.


sweet would you be able to drop it off next time you are over this way ?

----------


## Gibo

> sweet would you be able to drop it off next time you are over this way ?


Gee mate talk about milking it! Go get it ya hua!

----------


## Spook

> sweet would you be able to drop it off next time you are over this way ?


Shit man!...I already admitted to trampling the flowers under your bedroom window in the other thread...I aren't coming back for seconds...I might get caught.

----------


## RODSTA

> Shit man!...I already admitted to trampling the flowers under your bedroom window in the other thread...I aren't coming back for seconds...I might get caught.


 you know us dairy farmers work very long hours so your safe .... just leave it on the bed side table  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mucko

i will bring a book you can read while we are at camp. it might have what you need

----------


## RODSTA

> i will bring a book you can read while we are at camp. it might have what you need


kewl as thanks mucko im keen to read anything that will help me learn even tho i learn better hands on haha but i cant get out as much as i would love to due to work

----------


## Rushy

Roddy I am not sure that I am to happy with you thinking you are going to have time to read a book while you are down there.  Gibo and. I have nominated you camp bitch. You are going to be a very busy wee vegemite. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## RODSTA

> Roddy I am not sure that I am to happy with you thinking you are going to have time to read a book while you are down there.  Gibo and. I have nominated you camp bitch. You are going to be a very busy wee vegemite. Ha ha ha ha


well we all know ur camp mother haha i thought the only reason im coming is to pack your deer out

----------


## Gibo

We are going to have fun with you my friend

----------


## RODSTA

> We are going to have fun with you my friend


sounds kinky gibo  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

Looks like we are in for some wind on Saturday team. NW blow rolling in but rain should hold off till Sunday.
Good thing it aint a fishing trip  :Grin:

----------


## RODSTA

> Looks like we are in for some wind on Saturday team. NW blow rolling in but rain should hold off till Sunday.
> Good thing it aint a fishing trip


We will all have deer on the deck by then 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> We will all have deer on the deck by then 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


That would be nice  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like we are in for some wind on Saturday team. NW blow rolling in but rain should hold off till Sunday.
> Good thing it aint a fishing trip


Plenty of fellah's and a dog to spoon with if you get cold Gibo ....... Just not me.

----------


## phillipgr

I've been offered some work over those days so I'm capitalising on that while it's there. You boys try not to have too much fun.

----------


## Scouser

Roddy I am not sure that I am to happy with you thinking you are going to have time to read a book while you are down there. Gibo and. I have nominated you camp bitch. You are going to be a very busy wee vegemite. Ha ha ha ha



Roddy, let me prep you mateby the time you have collected the firewood, cut it up, dug the latrine, set up the camp tarp, got the fire going

You will be too knackered to read..and dont forget to change.Rushy hates a sweaty spoon..oh yeah, dont forget the washing up.

I know you will have a great time guys, be safe

----------


## RODSTA

> Roddy I am not sure that I am to happy with you thinking you are going to have time to read a book while you are down there. Gibo and. I have nominated you camp bitch. You are going to be a very busy wee vegemite. Ha ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> Roddy, let me prep you mateby the time you have collected the firewood, cut it up, dug the latrine, set up the camp tarp, got the fire going
> 
> You will be too knackered to read..and dont forget to change.Rushy hates a sweaty spoon..oh yeah, dont forget the washing up.
> 
> I know you will have a great time guys, be safe


haha ... Can't wait only 2 more sleeps 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Remington700.270

so what happened next?

----------


## RODSTA

aye what are on a bout ?

----------


## RODSTA

8 hours and I start my 4 day weekend 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> 8 hours and I start my 4 day weekend 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


Save us some man!!

----------


## Barefoot

You guys have fun.
Rushy don't forget to tuck Rodsta in each night and if he doesn't behave ask him to walk down to the village for a cup of milk  :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Good luck guys. Good skills Rushy.

----------


## RODSTA

> Save us some man!!


We not going down until tomorrow and I might save you 1 or 2

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Plenty of fellah's and a dog to spoon with if you get cold Gibo ....... Just not me.


Oh what! Wheres the love Rushy?  :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> You guys have fun.
> Rushy don't forget to tuck Rodsta in each night and if he doesn't behave ask him to walk down to the village for a cup of milk


Ha ha ha ha.  He would not last three nano seconds down there Barefoot.

----------


## Rushy

> 8 hours and I start my 4 day weekend 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


What?  I thought you were working up til 4 PM tomorrow.

----------


## mucko

Is it Rodsta Holding us up tomorrow Rushy. if he sorts his shit out and we can hit the bush sooner just text me a new RV time i can be there anytime.

----------


## mucko

> Save us some man!!


He wont have time mate he will be setting up camp while we do a recon trip.

----------


## RODSTA

> What?  I thought you were working up til 4 PM tomorrow.


So did I but the boss told me to take tomorrow off but I have to do something with the wife tomorrow morning 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> He wont have time mate he will be setting up camp while we do a recon trip.


Ah yes that is a good plan! You save us some then!!  :Grin:

----------


## RODSTA

> He wont have time mate he will be setting up camp while we do a recon trip.


I thought I would b pushing Rushy up all the hills instead of setting up camp unless u want to drag him around the bush mucko... Rushy please leave your Zimmer frame at home :p

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mucko

fuck pushing him up hill we can bush bash with the pajero

----------


## Rushy

> So did I but the boss told me to take tomorrow off but I have to do something with the wife tomorrow morning 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


So what time can you be ready?  I can sprint the gap earlier.

----------


## Rushy

> I thought I would b pushing Rushy up all the hills instead of setting up camp unless u want to drag him around the bush mucko... Rushy please leave your Zimmer frame at home :p
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


I will have you know that my Zimmer frame has been modified for the bush with scrub cutters on out riggers each side.

----------


## mucko

> I will have you know that my Zimmer frame has been modified for the bush with scrub cutters on out riggers each side.


Your a Legend Rushy

----------


## RODSTA

> I will have you know that my Zimmer frame has been modified for the bush with scrub cutters on out riggers each side.


Does it have 2 beer holders? If it does then I guess u can bring it 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mucko

on a serious note rodsta if we can head in earlier we can set up camp and have a look around before dark.

----------


## Gibo

Yeah pull ya head in Rodsta!! Game on man shape up!! bwah hahahahahah!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## RODSTA

> on a serious note rodsta if we can head in earlier we can set up camp and have a look around before dark.


I'll talk to the wife when I get home and c how early she wants to get rid of me 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Twoshotkill

Skip a couple of showers..... That works for me!!

----------


## Rushy

> Skip a couple of showers..... That works for me!!


Yeh that'll do it.

----------


## Gibo

> Skip a couple of showers..... That works for me!!


Is it as effective as going hunting when its her birthday??  :Psmiley:

----------


## RODSTA

Haha yip Rushy is picking me up at 2 so we will b in the bush by 4?

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Haha yip Rushy is picking me up at 2 so we will b in the bush by 4?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


Not likely speedy!

----------


## Rushy

No you won't. Do you know a short cut?

----------


## Gibo

> No you won't. Do you know a short cut?


Maybe hes talking line of sight???

----------


## Rushy

> Maybe hes talking line of sight???


I best let you take him for a walk then.

----------


## Gibo

> I best let you take him for a walk then.


I already have a babysitter  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I already have a babysitter


Roddy will be wondering what the fuck he is getting in to.

----------


## Gibo

As am I  :Grin:

----------


## mucko

> Roddy will be wondering what the fuck he is getting in to.


Are we changing our RV time Rushy?

----------


## Rushy

> Are we changing our RV time Rushy?


Yeh Mucko I sent you a text message but you might not have it. Can you get to Rotorua between 3:30 and 4:00 pm. Did you also get my PM about the tucker?

----------


## mucko

> Yeh Mucko I sent you a text message but you might not have it. Can you get to Rotorua between 3:30 and 4:00 pm


Piece of cake buddy see you then at the same place.

----------


## Rushy

> Piece of cake buddy see you then at the same place.


Yup.

----------


## RODSTA

> Roddy will be wondering what the fuck he is getting in to.


just a little bit haha and my shortcut is foot to the floor and dont look back just keep going    :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> just a little bit haha and my shortcut is foot to the floor and dont look back just keep going


Mate do you know how many times I have got a ticket just outside your place pulling a trailer way to fast.  Never again.

----------


## RODSTA

its ok the cop meet his quota today when he pulled over a truck who was over his weight limit, logg book not filled in correct and he had been drinking at tahuna pub and got dic ed

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Is it as effective as going hunting when its her birthday??


She will get over it!

I bet I still get some action tonight and tomorrow!!!!

----------


## Gibo

> She will get over it!
> 
> I bet I still get some action tonight and tomorrow!!!!


Good skills!

----------


## RODSTA

tsk what breed is your 308 and what kind of scope do you have on it

----------


## Happy

> Skip a couple of showers..... That works for me!!


Roger that Mr stinky poo snores like a Mack truck 57shotkil ha ha

----------


## Happy

> tsk what breed is your 308 and what kind of scope do you have on it


It's a Ruger. and weighs less than your undies dependent on the composition of your wet farts .

----------


## Gibo

> It's a Ruger. and weighs less than your undies dependent on the composition of your wet farts .


Yip and just put a Leupy vx1 3x9 on it.

----------


## RODSTA

dam i was hoping it was a tikka with that scope haha, i see pointer is coming now.... is @Pointer bringing his pointer haha

----------


## Twoshotkill

Yip as above.... Ruger M77 MK2 ... light as a feather short as shit and kills like the flew in an old peoples home!
Could do with a new barrel as dum ass me went to Fiordland for 2 weeks without any cleaning gear....
Scope used to be a Weaver but it fogged after 14 years of abuse ... now I have a Leopold 3-9 x 40. and it is yet so see a deer.

----------


## Happy

Guys have a good weekend Be safe and have a good time . We look forward to finding out who is the learner driver . And I m sure we ll find out. Tip being do not try to keep up with TSK as he is the hunter from hell . Good luck Ben .

----------


## RODSTA

> Guys have a good weekend Be safe and have a good time . We look forward to finding out who is the learner driver . And I m sure we ll find out. Tip being do not try to keep up with TSK as he is the hunter from hell . Good luck Ben .


gibo and twoshotkill will have a good weekend  and rushy mucko and i will have a good 3 1/2 days  :XD:  and i think im the only learner that is going so should be interesting i cant wait im like a kid on xmas eve haha 1 more sleep  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

> Is it as effective as going hunting when its her birthday??


Faark if looks could kill we would have all been stabbed 10 times over yesterday!! I was wondering this morning how brutal 2SK's beating was when he got home!

----------


## Happy

> gibo and twoshotkill will have a good weekend  and rushy mucko and i will have a good 3 1/2 days  and i think im the only learner that is going so should be interesting i cant wait im like a kid on xmas eve haha 1 more sleep


Good work Rodsta. Not much wrong with that !! Have a good weekend !

----------


## Gibo

> Faark Mate if looks could kill we would have all been stabbed 10 times over yesterday!! I was wondering this morning how brutal 2SK's beating was when he got home!


Oh fuck yeah! We scarpered bloody smartly after that one  :Grin:  
Good on ya Twoshot stick to ya guns!!!

----------


## Rushy

There is packing to be done. Better get off this forum after brekkie and get to it.

----------


## RODSTA

> There is packing to be done. Better get off this forum after brekkie and get to it.


Haha IM in the same boat I just hope I bring everything because knowing me I'll forget something 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Haha IM in the same boat I just hope I bring everything because knowing me I'll forget something


It won't matter Roddy. I tend to over pack for this road end we are going to (because there is no carrying to be done) so if you forget something then I will probably have a spare one..  Is it raining down your way?

----------


## Gibo

Raining in the BOP Rushy, not heavy yet but it will be

Looks like rain for you guys today and clearing tomorrow morn for the rest of the trip.

----------


## BushHunter

Raining in Matamata, Hopefully the weather is good for you's, Good luck guy's have a good weekend !  :Cool:

----------


## RODSTA

yea its raining here am i packing my gumboots and wet weather gear haha

----------


## sako75

Gumboots are great camp footwear except in mid summer

----------


## Rushy

OK thanks for all of the Tain reports guys. Down side is Rushy hates getting wet. Up side is the bush floor won't sound like we are walking on cornflakes.

----------


## Gibo

> OK thanks for all of the Tain reports guys. Down side is Rushy hates getting wet. Up side is the bush floor won't sound like we are walking on cornflakes.


Tain? No one said it was torrential rain  :Grin:

----------


## RODSTA

haha the sun is out now

----------


## Toby

Harden up Rushy! A little water never hurt anyone. Good luck guys

----------


## mucko

> gibo and twoshotkill will have a good weekend  and rushy mucko and i will have a good 3 1/2 days  and i think im the only learner that is going so should be interesting i cant wait im like a kid on xmas eve haha 1 more sleep


we are all learners we just on different levels and willing to share. it will be a great weekend. see you at 3pm ish

----------


## RODSTA

> Harden up Rushy! A little water never hurt anyone. Good luck guys


Just rember Toby he is getting soft in his old age 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Faark if looks could kill we would have all been stabbed 10 times over yesterday!! I was wondering this morning how brutal 2SK's beating was when he got home!


Pointer you have to remember she is a shrink... She knows how ti fuck with peoples minds. Im almost amune to it now. Feed her a chocky treat and all is forgottin

----------


## Rushy

Packed. Woohoo were on our way soon. Toby I don't need to harden up. I have never liked getting wet. I don't mind being wet once I am but I have never liked getting wet.

----------


## RODSTA

Look what I have gibo

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RODSTA

> Pointer you have to remember she is a shrink... She knows how ti fuck with peoples minds. Im almost amune to it now. Feed her a chocky treat and all is forgottin


So u put chocolate on the old fulla? :p

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Look what I have gibo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


Ha Ha good skills, try one now and let me know if its worth getting more  :Wink:

----------


## RODSTA

I'll try one once IM on da road with Rushy 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RODSTA

Gibo they r real good 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spook

So RODSTA has a photo with his willie in his hand.
 :Psmiley:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Looks like you took my advce on not washing Rodsta. Still got cow shit on your nail!

----------


## RODSTA

no it's not haha 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo they r real good 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


Nice jandals bro!

----------


## Pengy

Wtf

----------


## Gibo

> Wtf


Whats up mate?

----------


## Pengy

Just a bit concerened for your wellbeing. Someone posts a pic of beer and you see jandals .  Haha.

----------


## Gibo

> Just a bit concerened for your wellbeing. Someone posts a pic of beer and you see jandals .  Haha.


It was my way of dealing with being at work while looking at beer! 
Otherwise i would have had to go home early due to withdrawls  :Grin:

----------


## RODSTA

Well we all made it all out alive will put up a report later on 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

> Well we all made it all out alive will put up a report later on 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


Any deer???

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Any deer???
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2





> will put up a report later on 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


 :Grin:

----------


## phillipgr

> 


I'm going bush tomorrow I can't afford to be patient haha

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mucko

> Any deer???
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Nah bro, sign was hit and miss. a couple of spooks but out of nine hunters covering a large area not one on the hooks. rodsta did well for a newbe and manged not to get shot due to impatience but he can tell that story.

----------


## Gibo

Thanks Rushy you are the host with the most! Great spot you have there with nice open bush ( mostly :Wink: )
Good to meet Mucko and Rodsta among other non forum members.
No venison but plenty of close but no hikareti

----------


## Rushy

No Phillip, none on the deck. Eighteen hunter days and the score ended up being nil all.  Highlights for me were meeting Mucko and Pointer and the two young fellah's that came with Mucko, watching RODSTA go from a turbo charged bulldozer on day one to getting within 10 metres and laying eyes on a deer and swilling grog with as good a bunch of reprobates as it has been my pleasure to share a camp fire with.

----------


## Pengy

Hope you didnt give those greedy buggers all the good kai, and kept some back for our blind date

----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha ha we'll be right Pengy.

----------


## RODSTA

the report is almost  done and will be posted soon  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

Hurry up. Im almost too pissed to read it

----------


## RODSTA

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...s-roost-10871/

here you go guys i prob missed something out so feel free to add it in ....... im sure @Gibo will have something cheeky to say

----------


## mucko

> Thanks Rushy you are the host with the most! Great spot you have there with nice open bush ( mostly)
> Good to meet Mucko and Rodsta among other non forum members.
> No venison but plenty of close but no hikareti


Great to put a ugly mug to the name Gibo you and pointer are top blokes. thanks for the laughs Fluff enjoyed himself. the hospitality of rushy and a bunch of good buggers made for interesting nights by the camp fire. everyone on this trip is welcome at my camp fire  :Thumbsup:

----------

